# Coyote Contest



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Here you go. Those of you that are seeing all the coyotes should join. The DNR is going to try to make my check in location one for the bounty also.

Utah Predator Callers
Annual Predator Contest
The Utah Predator Callers will be holding a coyote only contest on Nov. 17 & 18, 2012. All entries must be received by Nov 1, 2012. We will be limiting this to 50 teams so don't wait until the last minute. This contest is open to anyone that wants to join. Come out and have some fun. This is your chance to meet some of the other predator hunters from around the area. We will be basing this out of Midvale, Utah. The exact meeting location will be sent to you in an email after your registration is received.

There will be a mandatory meeting in the evening on Nov. 16, 2012 where the mouth blocks will be given out and the rules read. Everyone will be released to head out at the same time. The final check in will be on Nov. 18, 2012 with the results and prizes given.

This will be a two person team event but you will be allowed to have one child 14 or younger with you. They will not be allowed to hunt but can be along for the experience. We would encourage it as we want to see the youth in the outdoors enjoying the things that so many of us do.

Entry fee will be $50 per team.

There will be a raffle for other prizes as well.

The details, rules and application can be found at www.utahpredatorcallers.com
Prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd
There will also be a big coyote and little coyote contest for those wanting to participate.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is still time if you want to join.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Wish I could compete this year reb, but I will be in phoenix visiting family. Sounds like a fun contest


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have enough teams that I will hold the contest. I am also extending the deadline to Nov 8 for more people to enter.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoot reb we wanted to get in it again this year but we all are working that weekend. We had some unfinished buisness there from last year!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wondered why I hadnt seen an entry from you. Wish you could have made it.


----------

